# Cape Henlopen Pier



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

I know it is closed.
Thinking yaking Sunday.
Are croakers and flatties there?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

According to the bait shops they are.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> According to the bait shops they are.


That seems suspect to me....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

nope haven't caught a one there..


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Surf, I'll take anglers report over bait shop.
How about lewes canal?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

budlover1957 said:


> Surf, I'll take anglers report over bait shop.
> How about lewes canal?


Dude, you're killin me w/ your handle! 

In the 70's we had the good stuff. 

White Gulp' 3 or 4" swimming mullet on a 1/2 oz leadhead is the ticket.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

budlover1957 said:


> Surf, I'll take anglers report over bait shop.
> How about lewes canal?


none there either.....lol. look at my last 2 reports


----------



## kuljc (May 23, 2012)

flounder fishing is slow this year... sucks. Debating if I want to do the extra drive down to VA for some flatties.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Flounder in DE has been fairly decent. I loveeeee to wade the flats but I'm starting to feel a bit uneasy about it with so many sharks being around. Crossing cuts in 5'+ deep water to get on bars doesn't sound as fun now.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> Flounder in DE has been fairly decent. I loveeeee to wade the flats but I'm starting to feel a bit uneasy about it with so many sharks being around. Crossing cuts in 5'+ deep water to get on bars doesn't sound as fun now.


Beware of Bull sharks and Hammerheads swimming in close to the surf. 

Both maneaters!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Bait shops want to sell bait so just go fish


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Sharks spotted at the surf in Ocean City...

http://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...cle_f01da920-1b9e-11e5-8bec-53513d18fe64.html


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cali, any suggestions on yak fishing for flatties in DE?
I am going to try the inner wall for togs when season reopens.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Beware of Bull sharks and Hammerheads swimming in close to the surf.
> 
> Both maneaters!


 The hammerhead is not a "maneater" per say. The placement of their jaws and small mouths makes it difficult for them to take a bite out of people.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Rad said:


> The hammerhead is not a "maneater" per say. The placement of their jaws and small mouths makes it difficult for them to take a bite out of people.


That's news to me Rad. 

I've always heard there were 4 maneaters: Great Whites, Bulls(have the most recorded attacks around the world), the Tiger Shark and Hammerheads. 

What you say makes much sense though.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I found a link that lists the "man eaters"

http://www.planetdeadly.com/animals/dangerous-sharks


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice post.....

The Oceanic Whitetip seems like a "BAD" dude.....hhhmmm


----------

